
Open source Kraken/Mermaid/Selkie/LZNA/Bitknit decompression - powzix
https://github.com/powzix/kraken
======
powzix
Discussion: [http://encode.ru/threads/2577-Open-source-Kraken-Mermaid-
Sel...](http://encode.ru/threads/2577-Open-source-Kraken-Mermaid-Selkie-LZNA-
decompression)

